# Advice needed for moving to Mexico



## maali (Apr 1, 2013)

My Wife and I are planning on moving to Mexico.Does anyone know of a good book explaning every little detail of what we need to do(I.E. paperwork,fee's) before the move & what we need to do when we get there.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

maali said:


> My Wife and I are planning on moving to Mexico.Does anyone know of a good book explaning every little detail of what we need to do(I.E. paperwork,fee's) before the move & what we need to do when we get there.
> Thanks for any help.


There is no such book. Visit your local consulate, tell them of your intention and ask them for their advice. If you can afford to, take a preliminary trip to Mexico and visit your INM office and have the same conversation. Ask both for the list of requirements. You will be surprised how helpful people will be if you are friendly and courteous. They might even remember you. Take whatever facts you get on the internet from non-official sources with a grain of salt.

Do you have pets, children ? Do you want to be permanent or temporary ? Are you bringing a car ? What year is it ? Where was it made ? Do you plan on working ? Are you going to rent or own ? Does your income meet certain thresholds ? Are you bringing all your worldly goods ? ...

Everyone's situation is different, as is everyone's experiences.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

maali said:


> My Wife and I are planning on moving to Mexico.Does anyone know of a good book explaning every little detail of what we need to do(I.E. paperwork,fee's) before the move & what we need to do when we get there.
> Thanks for any help.


Maybe not what you are looking for but…

Books get out of date. And books are one person's opinion. Reading old threads here is messier, but all the information you need is probably here. You will find what everyone agrees on, and where there are differing opinions. If, after reading for awhile, you find a topic that is not addressed, just post a question. You will get lots of advice, some good and maybe some not so good.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

If a book is what you want, look at book


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> If a book is what you want, look at book


Really? I'd be leery of following advice from a book written more than 3 years ago.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Really? I'd be leery of following advice from a book written more than 3 years ago.


Yet it is a book. Just what the OP ordered. Besides, the only thing that has changed is the visa requirements and the OP will settle them while still in her home country (US I guess).


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe his website is more up to date...

My Life in Mexico


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Maybe his website is more up to date...
> 
> My Life in Mexico


Yes, it is. But it is a book. The op wanted a book. You got a book? Whose got a book?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

joaquinx said:


> Yes, it is. But it is a book. The op wanted a book. You got a book? Whose got a book?


Me! I've got lots of books in my library. Unfortunately, none of them is the kind of book the OP wants  .


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

maali said:


> My Wife and I are planning on moving to Mexico.Does anyone know of a good book explaning every little detail of what we need to do(I.E. paperwork,fee's) before the move & what we need to do when we get there.
> Thanks for any help.



Any book you look at will out dated by the time it reaches the printer....example:

Possibly soon a constitution change regarding fedicomisos.........


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

Rolly B s book is full of good info on living in Mexico.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Most of the printed books I've checked have very outdated info and the internet is the best source esp. Rolly's website. The problem with the majority of websites and/or books with advice about moving/living in Mexico is they cater to the foreigners with hefty pensions or bank accounts and rarely address the majority of Americans who are not in that category and esp. those under age 60. So you just need to spend time looking on various websites to find useful info that applies to your situation.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

mes1952 said:


> Most of the printed books I've checked have very outdated info and the internet is the best source esp. Rolly's website.


Aside from visa questions, which are best answered by the local consulate in ones home country, very little can change in these "outdated" books. Doing a "cafeteria" search though various Internet forums can be, not only, confusing but can be misleading. I read on another forum where several people were giving differing numbers for the income requirements. Information on hotels, restaurants, and how to find a rental seldom change.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The Immigration requirements changed in a major way recently. So, it is unlikely that there are many up to date resources, neither books nor expensive seminars. You must consult with your nearest Mexican consulate, as that is where you will need to apply for visas. They will advise you of the new financial requirements. 
If you choose a Residente Temporal visa, you may drive your foreign plated car for no more than 4 years in Mexico. So, consider buying a vehicle in Mexico.


----------



## Coachese (Jun 12, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Maybe not what you are looking for but…
> 
> Books get out of date. And books are one person's opinion. Reading old threads here is messier, but all the information you need is probably here. You will find what everyone agrees on, and where there are differing opinions. If, after reading for awhile, you find a topic that is not addressed, just post a question. You will get lots of advice, some good and maybe some not so good.


This. I'd suggest joining a handful of online forums and reading around. One of the best tricks is to sort the forum by MOST REPLIES and not LAST DATE ACTIVE. 

Threads that have 100s of replies are generally the most important ones and the ones with lots of different thoughts/opinions/advice, etc.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

maali said:


> My Wife and I are planning on moving to Mexico.Does anyone know of a good book explaning every little detail of what we need to do(I.E. paperwork,fee's) before the move & what we need to do when we get there.
> Thanks for any help.


No such book exists. A bit more 'sweat equity' is required, beyond turning the pages of a book. One can read travel guidebooks, live in Mexico cheaply books, many magazine and newspaper articles, and visit the websites and forums which specialize in issues affecting expat visitors and residents in Mexico. Sewing a quilt of all the information is what'll be required, most of the time.

Best of luck with your research.


----------

